# Married 3 years and really not happy



## Impy2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi, just found this site and looks great. My problems are this is my second marriage with step kids. I have no children of my own. Step kids just ignore me. I think I'm just going to end it. I think I've fallen out of love with my wife. She just annoys me now. I hate the situation I'm in now with her kids. They stir up trouble and she sides with them. I just think i can't stick this for the rest of my life. I spend my time on dating sites looking at what's out there. Any advice please would be greatly received. Cheers Steve


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Get off the date sites.

Get in line at the court directed wait site.
That being, at home, properly taking care of her and the kids.

Until the wait is over and the marriage is done.

Keep her posted on what your are up to. 
Not down to.

Marriages are made in heaven and broken at home.

Sorry you are here and your' marriage untenable.
If she is a good women, do not spring disaster [at the last minute] on her hopes.
Spoon feed her the truth, not the kids.

Maybe when she sees the outcome, she will improve the income.
The incoming reconciliation necessary to heal the marriage, maybe you.


----------



## Impy2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Not quite understanding what you are saying


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

As was said by SunCMars you need to stop looking at dating sites, stop considering what is out there, and get your divorce done. Get your life in order. Get this marriage over and final before you even consider going on a date.

Take some time to be you without any complications of dating or meeting anyone for a while after your divorce is final. Be single for a while, damn it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Impy2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not quite understanding what you are saying




Don't worry Impy, none of us understand exactly what Sun is saying most of the time. He's a poet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Did you mean the promises that you made 3 years ago? Are you a man who keeps his word? Do you take responsibilities seriously or do you run away when things get a bit hard? Do you believe that we should be faithful to our husband or wife? Do you think its ok to look on dating sites when you are married?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Impy2 said:


> Hi, just found this site and looks great. My problems are this is my second marriage with step kids. I have no children of my own. Step kids just ignore me. I think I'm just going to end it. I think I've fallen out of love with my wife. She just annoys me now. I hate the situation I'm in now with her kids. They stir up trouble and she sides with them. I just think i can't stick this for the rest of my life. I spend my time on dating sites looking at what's out there. Any advice please would be greatly received. Cheers Steve


I agree with the others, stop looking on dating sites. You are married. That's just wrong.

If you are unhappy in hour marriage then either get into marriage counseling and fix it or file for divorce. Don't live in misery.

If you want something that will help you fix your marriage, get the books "Love Busters" and "His Needs, Her Needs", read them with her and both of you do the work they say to do.

If you are not willing to put in that kind of effort just file.

How long did you date her before you married her?

I get the issues with step kids. Keep in mind that she forced you onto her kids. They did not pick you and most likely don't want you in their home. This is why the divorce rate is very high for blended families... the kids. I don't blame the kids. It's the adults who fail to parent the kids in a way that allow for a smooth blending of families. 

There are also good books out there for step parenting, blending families, etc. It's just a lot of work and if the kids don't want to help make it work, it won't.


----------



## Impy2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi,
We met online but quite a distance apart. Didn't think much about stepkids as they were grown adults. One came and lived with us from day1 and only moved out recently. He was a waste of space and put a lot of strain on the marriage. I can't even look at him now. No think getting out is the only way i can go. Thanks for all the advice everyone


----------

